# Wicked Weasel



## lostprophet

Weasel - Mustela nivalis

The weasel is the smallest member of the Mustelid family and Britain's smallest carnivore.

*CLICK IMAGES FOR HIGH RES VERSIONS

*1




2




3


----------



## Heck

Great shots once again,


----------



## Miaow

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican

Huh, I don't think I've ever seen a weasel before. Kinda cute. And those are lovely shots of it.


----------



## the real slim aidy

i didnt no they were so cute great shots


----------



## lostprophet

cheers


----------



## lockwood81

Wow, those are really great shots.


----------



## Holly

Love all the nature colors here..  Love #2 but 3 is my favorite


----------



## lostprophet

cheers


----------



## nate49509

I guess I was expecting something else.......  Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetsomedays

Very nice. What a cute lil guy.


----------



## Hoppy

Brilliant shots of a very shy animal. great stuff


----------



## lostprophet

nate49509 said:


> I guess I was expecting something else.......  Nice work. :thumbup:



I was wondering if anyone would say that ;-)

cheers everyone


----------



## doenoe

Cool, weasels always look cool. Really like the 3rd one


----------



## AbelR74

#2 and #3 are the best in my opinion!
Nice work!


----------



## lostprophet

many thanks


----------

